# New Halloween Mask "Not Quite Dead"



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Another project I have been working on. he will be a wearable Halloween mask . We call him Not Quite Dead. Hope you like him.


----------



## the count (Jul 16, 2011)

the eyes and teeth are way cool


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks like a villain straight out of the imagination of Charles Dickens or Washington Irving. Nice job!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like him. He looks quite happy (or is that an insane grin) for a guy with a massive head wound.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Both! LOL! Thanks for the compliments everyone!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool, another great sculpting job and cool character. You just need to start your own mask company now. Heres your tag line " cover your lumpkin with a mask from great pumpkin".


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Would the wearer of the mask be able to see out?
Those eyes look fairly opaque.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

kprimm said:


> Cool, another great sculpting job and cool character. You just need to start your own mask company now. Heres your tag line " cover your lumpkin with a mask from great pumpkin".


Thanks Kprimm. I was going to make my own website soon.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> Would the wearer of the mask be able to see out?
> Those eyes look fairly opaque.


Yes the eye hole are slit above the eyes. majority of professional mask makers do it the same way.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome... as always.


----------

